# Illusion



## Ken N Tx (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Falcon (Dec 18, 2014)

Now, There's a positive thought.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 18, 2014)

:magnify::cool2:


----------



## Raven (Dec 19, 2014)

I like illusions, that's a good one.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 19, 2014)

Not cool, I don't like doing hallucinogens.  LOL


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 19, 2014)

Almost ghostlike.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 19, 2014)

that is really creepy, LOL!  And I'm still seeing that bug.  I don't think anyone else see's it Ken, jus me, LOL


----------



## Ina (Dec 19, 2014)

No Denise, i see it too, and I want one. :wave:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 20, 2014)

nwlady said:


> that is really creepy, LOL!  And I'm still seeing that bug.  I don't think anyone else see's it Ken, jus me, LOL





Ina said:


> No Denise, i see it too, and I want one. :wave:



Just for you two, I will put it in the center of the screen...:love_heart:


----------



## Ina (Dec 22, 2014)

Ken that cool, but where did you find it?  I want to attach it to my emails, and send it to my family to see how many of them try to brush it away, just as I did.  :magnify:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 23, 2014)

Ina said:


> Ken that cool, but where did you find it?  I want to attach it to my emails, and send it to my family to see how many of them try to brush it away, just as I did.  :magnify:



Put your curser on the bug, right click and select "save image as"..It should save it to your computer.


----------

